# DB level of stock exhaust on a 750.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am wanting to know what the db level is on stock exhaust so that i can put in prospective what the db levels are on the aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i am wanting to know what the db level is on stock exhaust so that i can put in prospective what the db levels are on the aftermarket exhaust.


I was told it was in the upper 70s but when I checked mine, its in the upper 80s. Like 88-89dbs. That's with the meter about 6-8 feet away.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well i have been looking on different sites and found that the swamp series claims to be 1-2 db over stock which it runs at 90-92 db. i am looking at the big gun full exhaust but dont want it to be too loud. i have watched all the vids and cant really tell how loud it is.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I had the HMF swamp on my 650 and loved it. Its was just a lil louder than stock when riding but when I would get on it it would get louder. Im get one for my 750 soon as I get the money for one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah i have heard those and like that fact that it is quite.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i am also looking at a full big gun exhaust and i want to know how much louder it is than stock


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mathew_101 said:


> i am also looking at a full big gun exhaust and i want to know how much louder it is than stock


I am looking at the Big Gun too, and from what I have heard, with the quiet core in they are between 93 & 95 Dbs. That's actualy quit a bit louder then the stock muffler....but its a deep sound....lol


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

well I got stopped by DNR in Wi. last summer with a meter and it showed 
"with a big gun full" 100 dbs higher than idle rev, fine was $175.30
it my have needed a repack ? So I got the insert and it did quit down some.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blackbluebrute said:


> well I got stopped by DNR in Wi. last summer with a meter and it showed
> "with a big gun full" 100 dbs higher than idle rev, fine was $175.30
> it my have needed a repack ? So I got the insert and it did quit down some.


Yeah man...that's exactly why my stocker is still on mine....


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Go big or go home..pay the fine go on riding and don't worry about it..we only life once:rockin:


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I love the sound of my HMF Utility on my 750i kinda loud but I still love it


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> Go big or go home..pay the fine go on riding and don't worry about it..we only life once:rockin:


 
fine is paid and insert is out now that the lakes and rivers
are frozen , time to wake up the neighbers


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha that's the way to do it..my neighbors hate when I come home after midnight when I drive my truck


----------

